# Flea treatment for under 12 week old kitens



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if there is any treatment for kitens under 12 weeks to get rid of flea's as our newest kiten is getting covered in them and the vet we are registered with is fully booked for the next week and a half.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

u can use frontline spray for kittens and puppy either 6 or 8 wks old but def ok for 12 wk olds!


----------



## Shey (Mar 24, 2008)

It's best just to take him to the vet so they can medicate him. Please Don't bathe him with "Flea Shampoo" (Unless it says it's okay to bathe kittens with) we get too many poisoned kittens at work because people didn't realize how "powerful" the shampoos were. Some chemicals in certain brands can be fatal to young kittens. 
: victory:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

isnt frontline spot on ok for kittens from 8 weeks? 
i have some here somewhere if ya can wait til tomorrow ill have a look at instructions but im just popping on before bed at the min.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks ante gona bath him, lol would loose me arm if i tried that


----------



## Shey (Mar 24, 2008)

Dave23 said:


> Thanks ante gona bath him, lol would loose me arm if i tried that


Good :whip: lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes you can use Frontline drops as long as they are the kitten ones. I think its the way you worded it LOL but you said your kitten keeps getting covered in fleas as if it was catching them from your house. Dont forget to spray your house with a household flea spray too. If you have reps etc I would use Skoosh in the house. Do any other cats or dogs to. NEVER use products for dogs on kittens as said before it is very toxic to them


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Read the ingredients on the house spray tin - it must have Malathion in it! Malathion is a growth inhibitor and it will stop any flea eggs in your house hatching into larva, the larva from pupating and it will prevent the pupa already there from hatching into adult fleas. It's the only way you will stop the flea's life cycle and therefore the reinfestation of your kitten. Acclaim is also good!!

In fact, *if you do it properly* you can get rid of fleas without ever spraying your cat, just by doing the house!

And don't buy flea products from pet shops, most of them are not as effective as Frontline and treatment you buy from the vet.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I very rarely do my cats I just make sure my house is done properly. i tried SKOOSH last time and they only thing about it was after I had sprayed the carpets etc I nearly broke my neck on the hard floor as the silicone in SKOOSH made my shoes very slippy:blush:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i sprayed my house with acclaim before i moved in, it lasts a whole year

Acclaim Household Flea Spray 400ml from Vet-Medic


dont forget to worm the kitty at the same time too! fleas carry worms panacur is probly safest at that age.


----------

